# acrillic window condensation



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

One of the window units on my kontiki has suddenly got condensation between the two panes,

I can see no damage or obvious faults with the unit.

Is there any way to get rid of the condensation and prevent it happening again.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-128283-window.html+condensation

Hi,

I think this might help.

drew


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Remove the plugs in the window and park it with the sun on the window when it has cleared and still warm from the sun replace the plugs.

Andy


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Remove the plugs in the window and park it with the sun on the window when it has cleared and still warm from the sun replace the plugs.
> 
> Andy


Please tell us where to find this sun of which you speak sun, Andy! :roll: :lol: 
(currently in rainy/overcast Edinburgh) :toothy2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Remove the plugs in the window and park it with the sun on the window when it has cleared and still warm from the sun replace the plugs.
> ...


Come to Nottinghamshire Roger, a very humid 28C today.

Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

In the sun bake SE Kent drought country,     

Andy


----------

